# July ToM: GLP Fillmore



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Alright, GLP Fillmore has been chosen for the July ToM. Post up your reviews here.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

I may need to open yet another tin of this.
Excellent tobacco (link).

great work on the ToMs, perogee. :tu
I gave you a RG bump, but I guess I don't give any points yet.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Spongy said:


> I may need to open yet another tin of this.
> Excellent tobacco (link).
> 
> great work on the ToMs, perogee. :tu
> I gave you a RG bump, but I guess I don't give any points yet.


You have an easy solution to that. :r


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> You have an easy solution to that. :r


Yes, I do. 
What we need are more Hot Skanks up in here.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Spongy said:


> I may need to open yet another tin of this.
> Excellent tobacco (link).
> 
> great work on the ToMs, perogee. :tu
> I gave you a RG bump, but I guess I don't give any points yet.


Thank you. I think it is a great feature and really do not want to see it go away, so I thought I would do what I could. And it gives me an excuse to keep getting new tobaccos :ss.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

What, no reviews yet? Fillmore, ahhh, my favorite. On with my review!

Greg Pease makes mighty fine blends, and GLP Fillmore is among his best creations. Virginia/Perique is too simple a description for this beauty. It is also described as a "broken flake" - upon opening the tin it looks like a full flake that accidentally got left in your pocket when you sat down. It disentigrates completely as you pick it up. Which is a good thing, in that it is extremely easy to rub out. Unless you thought you could smoke it as a flake (stuff-n-fold), then you're outta luck. But no matter, the moisture content out of the tin is almost perfect. On a new tin for the first few times, you may need to air it out for 15 minutes - but after a week in the tin it settles into perfect level. Its not going to be around too long in that tin, you'll be reaching for this stuff quite often!

Rubbing out is easy, I find that bowl size dictates the amount of rubbing required. Smaller bowls will probably prefer smaller bits (i.e. lottsa rubbing); larger bowls can do with a coarse rub out. It also appears to burn faster/hotter when rubbed out finer, larger blobs burn extremely cool!

Personally I find it smokes better in a very large bowl, and I prefer to rub out half coarse and half fine. In a big bowl this can burn for 2 hours.

You can fill the bowl any which way but upside down - and it will burn perfectly. Upon lighting one is greeted with a creamy lightly sweet flavor, unmistakably quality VA. The perique comes through well, it is clearly a VaPer right from the start. The sweetness is not as pronounced as Escudo, but it is creamy and light and perfectly balances the Perique.

This stuff burns perfectly all the way down, with a consistent flavor to the bottom. Note though, I find a big bowl does result in a very strong Perique hit at the bottom of the bowl, this may just be a result of an hour and a half of tongue deposits from the preceding portions of the bowl. Dottle? Dottle? We don' need no steekin' dottle! Fillmore burns all the way down to a dry whitish ash, with almost nothing wasted un-burnt. I find this to be pretty high in nic content, but again this could be a result of using a huge bowl (sheer volume overload).

I love this stuff! My current batch is 3 months old and it does taste better than my last batch (which was a fresh tin). I also have a 2 year old tin waiting to be opened soon, yum!

If you haven't tried this one yet - you're missing out! Get some today! OK OK I have an open tin, so PM me for samples.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Here is my review of Filmore from the VaPer Showdown:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=135387&page=4


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry to not have my own review up yet, my tin just arrived a couple of days ago, and my computer is having connection fits. Hopefully will get it up within a couple of days.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Alright, to my opinions .

I will start out by stating that I am finding Va/Pers are not my favorites, BUT I do like this tobacco. 
I really like the looks and smell of this tobacco on opening the tin, the aromas are one of the things that I like most about virginias, always so fruity and sweet, kind of like a desert at times. I found that it only needed a little drying time, that it rubbed out to the consistency that I like really easily, lit well, burned really well and just went along tremendously. While I prefer a tobacco with more flavour, this one was a nice, consistent smoke. The perique came along towards the end, but never jumped out too much, it was a nice counterpoint to kind of break up the experience at the end.
This tobacco burned down to nice fine ash, never a hint of bite, the perique was well balanced and overall a very enjoyable smoke. While I will likely reach for DaVinci first in most situations, this one will stick around when I just want that smoke that has no fuss and delivers a nice consistent experience with a great ending.


----------



## Ormonster (Jan 29, 2007)

I gave this a try yesterday. Thanks Ron!

This was my first Va/Per, I've been mostly smoking aromatics since I started so this was a nice change of pace.

I'm getting better at packing so I had a nice burn going for a good half hour to 45 minutes before I had to relight. I really enjoyed it until the end when I guess it was the perique that hit me hehe. That will take a bit getting used to and I think I will be giving this a few more tries.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

My favorite VA/Per so far.
Before I finished the first tin, I bought 10 more.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Hermit said:


> My favorite VA/Per so far.
> Before I finished the first tin, I bought 10 more.


Fillmore, ahh, fillmore! In a class by itself. I have several pounds (in tins) cellared as well :tu


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

Hermit said:


> My favorite VA/Per so far.
> Before I finished the first tin, I bought 10 more.


and welcome to the board. :tu


----------

